# Jesse Pinkman



## Nygiants77 (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm not sure if anybody here watches the TV show breaking bad. It is a very entertaining show but last night on the series finale Jesse (a very troubled young man) made a beautiful wooden box in his dreams. I believe the box had dovetails and chamfers and could have been made out of maple and walnut. It was so odd to see him woodworking but I've been thinking about making a replica alllll night it even woke me up early haha. I'm trying to find a picture to upload but i cant seem to find any on the net yet since it just aired last night but maybe later. Well so long to the breaking bad series it ended great!


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## Nygiants77 (Jan 15, 2013)

yea! Thanks Dan that's it!


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

It wasn't the first time Jesse shared something regarding woodworking.. http://breakingbad.wikia.com/wiki/Kafkaesque


----------



## Nygiants77 (Jan 15, 2013)

That's true but I guess actually seeing him do it got me excited. You wouldn't really expect much from him.


----------



## ausworkshop (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm glad I'm not the only one who can't stop thinking about that box after watching the show. I wanna know who made the box used in that scene. You don't see much of it but it looked like end grain joined to side grain which doesn't really allow for any wood movement and usually as a general rule in woodworking this should be avoided but who knows. It seems like mortise and tenon with pegs.I would have to see better pics to have a better understanding of how it went together. Was a great scene though. Any better pics? I wonder who they got to make it? I've been asked to make boxes for use in movies but they never wanna pay me for my time and I can't work for nothing. They just hope that the satisfaction of having my box on the big screen is enough. I can't make a living from that though. I would have done it for Breaking Bad though.  Awesome series!


----------



## Nygiants77 (Jan 15, 2013)

I know your pain a lot of people wants custom, beautiful work for big box made in china prices I'll pass. I've been watching boardwalk empire and the woodwork in that show is amazing as well. The main characters are rich though so totally different but its still admirable.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

It wasn't a dream, it was a memory. He made the box to give to his mom but sold it to buy some meth. He talks about it at the rehab group in Series 3. Great TV show, one of the best ever.


----------



## ausworkshop (Apr 5, 2013)

I think he says Peruvian Walnut inlayed with Zebra Wood. Fitted with pegs, no screws. Finished with Tung Oil. He traded it for an ounce of weed. 
Here's the episode where he talks about it. 




I wonder if the real box maker is a member of this forum? Chime in if your out there, would love to see some pictures. I love watching Boardwalk Empire as well just to see the woodwork, i usually can't follow the storyline coz my mind wanders and I start thinking about woodwork. Game of Thrones as well. Makes me wanna make medieval style boxes. Its funny where you get your inspiration from.

Luckily there are still enough people out there willing to pay for quality work. the trick is to stay strong, never lower your prices just to get a job, if a customer doesn't wanna pay the high price just wait and the next one to come along will be willing to pay. Selling work for low prices doesn't help any of us. I'm making a small box at the moment, a custom made one off selling for about $1500, the customer can't wait to get it. Its taking me a long time to finish though.


----------



## Nygiants77 (Jan 15, 2013)

Funny that you mention Game of Thrones. I love that show as well I've been wanting to make my own personal throne but I'll put it off until I learn alot more about wood carving.


----------



## 7Footer (Jan 24, 2013)

Man Stretch is on the ball! I always liked how BB would reference things from several episodes / seasons past, really makes you think. I also like how at the beginning of most episodes they show something either from the future or past as well. Kind of sad to see that show come to an end, but at least they did it proper. In the beginning thought Jesse was such a punk d-bag, but he quickly became one of my favorites (I think Saul was probably my favorite).

But man that was cool that they showed the scene of him making the box, I had even forgotten that he talked about that box in the group meeting during the Kafkaesque meeting, good work there guys!

I have not gotten into Game of Thrones but plan on it eventually. I'm not a huge zombie fan, but I just started watching The Walking Dead and am completely hooked, they also do something similar to BB by showing a future/past scene at the beginning of most episodes, that show will hook you in quick though, it extremely well written, I'm only a couple episodes into season 2. Haven't seen any woodworking yet though!


----------



## Nygiants77 (Jan 15, 2013)

I love the walking dead too. I cant wait until it comes back in a few weeks but I'm pretty sure there's no woodworking in that one. All these tv shows I need to go woodwork lol!!


----------

